# My first rhinestone shirt by hand



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello everyone I just wanted to share my first rhinestone shirt that I done all by hand today. I was told before that I must have patiences because even though it took me about 25-30 minutes, I really enjoyed doing it. Just wanted to share.


----------



## ikonicapparel (Oct 17, 2008)

Looks good. Must of had lots of patience. Was the process difficult?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Great job, Tamara! That must make you feel good to make such a pretty design!


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

ikonicapparel said:


> Looks good. Must of had lots of patience. Was the process difficult?


Thanks. Yes I have patiences because I have to do what I have to do until I can start buying several of templates. I think I would enjoy doing some shirts by hand because I would be able to add a little extra if I wanted to. My goal is to only buy templates if I start getting large orders or a designs thats done over and over. 

The process wasnt difficult at all and I really enjoyed doing it.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

DivineBling said:


> Great job, Tamara! That must make you feel good to make such a pretty design!


Thanks so much. Yes I feel really good and I felt even better when I placed it on my store page on facebook and regular page as well and alot of others liked it. I also had someone contact me about ordering.

I think when I make others I will charge between 20-30. Do you feel thats a fair price, depending on the shirt and stone designs.


----------



## ikonicapparel (Oct 17, 2008)

mrshicks2002 said:


> Thanks so much. Yes I feel really good and I felt even better when I placed it on my store page on facebook and regular page as well and alot of others liked it. I also had someone contact me about ordering.
> 
> I think when I make others I will charge between 20-30. Do you feel thats a fair price, depending on the shirt and stone designs.


I believe that is a fair price for a nice looking shirt. My wife just saw it and loved it. Great job!


----------



## Susan Scott (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow very nice and very well done. 

Susan


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

ikonicapparel said:


> I believe that is a fair price for a nice looking shirt. My wife just saw it and loved it. Great job!


Ok great and thanks alot!


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

Susan Scott said:


> Wow very nice and very well done.
> 
> Susan


Thanks so much!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I charge anywhere from $23 to $35 for a tee shirt typically and no one bats an eye. In fact, I charged someone $27 for a shirt yesterday and she gave me $30 because she thought that was more fair. Just a few dollars but a very sweet and affirming gesture.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

DivineBling said:


> I charge anywhere from $23 to $35 for a tee shirt typically and no one bats an eye. In fact, I charged someone $27 for a shirt yesterday and she gave me $30 because she thought that was more fair. Just a few dollars but a very sweet and affirming gesture.


Ok sounds good thanks.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

I will do one offs and samples by hand. I only cut a template when it's going to be more than one. You did a really nice job.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Great design....I'm sure you will start getting many orders for the design and anything else you post on your fb page. Keep up the good work!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Very nice. Great job.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone. 

I have a question. Could someone tell me what way or how do you go by making sure your rhinestone transfer is centered the correct way before applying heat. I had to keep looking at the shirt several of times to make sure it was centered.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

after I press for a few seconds to get the moisture out I fold the shirt in half lengthwise matching the underarm seams and side seams then I press a centerline . I find the center of my transfer and either lightly mark on the transfer tape or clip a little "v" at top and bottom then I line that up with the pressed centerline. I use a T-square from the edge of the press to make sure it is straight across the top or the bottom of the transfer (using the stones not the tape). That is how I do it.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

Boomerbabe said:


> after I press for a few seconds to get the moisture out I fold the shirt in half lengthwise matching the underarm seams and side seams then I press a centerline . I find the center of my transfer and either lightly mark on the transfer tape or clip a little "v" at top and bottom then I line that up with the pressed centerline. I use a T-square from the edge of the press to make sure it is straight across the top or the bottom of the transfer (using the stones not the tape). That is how I do it.


Ok thanks!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

DivineBling said:


> I charge anywhere from $23 to $35 for a tee shirt typically and no one bats an eye. In fact, I charged someone $27 for a shirt yesterday and she gave me $30 because she thought that was more fair. Just a few dollars but a very sweet and affirming gesture.


DB I think I need to relocate to where you are. All I get are photos from customers wearing their shirts which I hang on my bulletin board in the office. None willing to pay more than my quoted price, and very few willing to pay $35 for a rhinestone shirt. When you can get a custom designed rhinestone shirt on just about every corner, and many people realizing how easy it is to do them themselves, they not paying them prices around here.

Oh, I did get a pecan pie once from a customer. I told the customer how much I loved it but I really hate pecan pie. The guys in the back ate it though.


----------



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

Very nice shirt. I can only speak for myself, but I started out by hand setting rhinestones. I'm glad I did because it really gave me a feel for design and what you can do with them. You can really get some tight stone placements, which is what I really like. You will get to the point where you can buy a cutter and heat press, then you'll really be on your way. Good job.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

Rusty44 said:


> Very nice shirt. I can only speak for myself, but I started out by hand setting rhinestones. I'm glad I did because it really gave me a feel for design and what you can do with them. You can really get some tight stone placements, which is what I really like. You will get to the point where you can buy a cutter and heat press, then you'll really be on your way. Good job.


Thanks so much. I agree totally because I was able to add a little extra to the letters as well. I was also told by someone that does shirts by hand that you can add those extra touches to your shirt that will make a difference.

The good thing about my shirt was I was able to use a heat press that my brother owns and I really loved it. Hopefully soon I will be able to get one of my own thats not very expensive.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

veedub3 said:


> DB I think I need to relocate to where you are. All I get are photos from customers wearing their shirts which I hang on my bulletin board in the office. None willing to pay more than my quoted price, and very few willing to pay $35 for a rhinestone shirt. When you can get a custom designed rhinestone shirt on just about every corner, and many people realizing how easy it is to do them themselves, they not paying them prices around here.
> 
> Oh, I did get a pecan pie once from a customer. I told the customer how much I loved it but I really hate pecan pie. The guys in the back ate it though.


ROFL! That's awesome! I don't like pecan pie either! Around here, it seems like just about everyone and their grandmother makes bling shirts but we still can't keep up with demand! 
I still get nervous quoting someone for a shirt because I'm afraid they'll think it's too high, but if I don't charge enough, it's not worth my time. I just try to keep my profit within a certain range.

Your pecan pie story reminds me that I've had SO many customers give me Starbuck's gift cards and I don't drink coffee. I have like $75 worth sitting in my drawer here. Now that school has started back up, I can give them to my girls' teachers.


----------

